# CSS basic font commands ... help?



## copenhagen69 (Jun 18, 2012)

```
<div class="titles">
  <div style="font-size:120px"; "font-weight:900" ;>Boheme Bourgeois</div>
  
</div>
```

I cant get it to bold my font ... what am I missing? I am pretty sure I entered it in wrong, but where?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 18, 2012)

Your inline style properties should be inside a single pair of quotes, I think (been awhile since I did any html/css).


```
<div style="font-size: 120 px; font-weight: 900">Whatever</div>
```


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ah, ok I will try that out ... thanks!


----------



## Elmo (Jul 7, 2012)

why not use an external css? example   .class {font-size: 120 px; font-weight: 900}


----------



## Ev1LrYu (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Your inline style properties should be inside a single pair of quotes, I think (been awhile since I did any html/css).
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




^^ That is pretty much it.

A piece of advice though, it is often better to have css definitions (either in the head or an external css) rather than inline ones as it makes it easier to change things around when necessary (and it also 'separates data from formatting')

Best of luck!


----------



## Kreij (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, definition are usually a lot easier to manage, but if you have a lot of definitions for the overall site, and you know that the single line is the only place this particular font change is needed, it comes in handy to use inline on occasion.


----------

